# Vectric to vegas !!!!!!!



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Vectric Conference going back to Vegas this year!!!!!!! October 20 and 21. Who's going????


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Well you beat me to it. I'll have to see what is happening and look at funds before i can make a decision.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Counting on you being there Mike. I owe you a cold one and/or dinner.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I did not see any thing on the Vectric sight. Is it open for registration yet? where did you find this?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Check your email Scott!!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Check your email Scott!!


thanks John. Booked a room and signed up.... see you in October..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Just got an email from Mark at Vectric. Rooms at their disount (still high to me -but I'm cheap)rate are just about gone.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Just got an email from Mark at Vectric. Rooms at their disount (still high to me -but I'm cheap)rate are just about gone.


 rooms are gone. Got mine through Hilton rewards. I will be there and still buy dinner


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

First time I ever had to wait 2 years for a dinner. But it should be worth it!!!!! 

Glad you're planning on coming, Mark. Looking forward to it.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I'll be there! I have my room booked, too. I've been hoping for Vegas since the hurricane cancelled my Florida trip last year. Can't wait to meet everyone.

Jay


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

see you all in Vegas.. got my room and can't wait..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool, Scott.

The Embassy or where you stayed last time???? Hope it's not too far to walk after drinking all that beer Edison Auto is going to buy. We got a year of compounded interest to spend, I mean drink. lol Mama coming?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Cool, Scott.
> 
> The Embassy or where you stayed last time???? Hope it's not too far to walk after drinking all that beer Edison Auto is going to buy. We got a year of compounded interest to spend, I mean drink. lol Mama coming?


I booked early enough to stay at the Embassy this time around..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool beans


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Well John it doesn't look like I'll make it this year. Wife has 2 fractured vertebra in the middle of her back and will have to ware a brace for 6 to 8 months or longer so I think I need to pass. Right now they will not operate because it is too close to her heart and lungs and the only thing they will do if needed would be to pump cement in between the vertebra. They don't want to do that because there is a piece broken off one vertebra that could be forced into her spinal cord from the pressure of the cement causing major problems.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Anybody else gonna make the trip. If you're a maybe - that should be a yes!!!!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Doubt that I will make it, supposed to be in North Carolina at that time..

Dave


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Edison Auto is bringing a fat wallet -- let's help him empty it at the steakhouse and bar!!!

I have no idea why I'm even going, besides meeting you guys. This stuff is starting to go way beyond my iddy biddy brain. I'll never use use the improvements in V9. Mind Boggling what it'll do.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

If it wasn't after the University started up again this Fall I'd go. Happily pay my own way also just to meet everyone.


----------

